# Puente de agua con cargas eléctricas



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

Puente de agua de mas de 2 Cm mediante cargas eléctricas.

YouTube - The Floating Water Bridge - Startup & Expansion (real time)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 22, 2008)

Increible!, gracias por compartirlo.

En este video se ve en perspectiva.

YouTube - The Floating Water Bridge

Felices fiestas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

Insisto, algún día voy a aprender a poner "Bien" las imágenes.

Gracias Andrés


----------



## electrodan (Dic 22, 2008)

Y como hacen eso?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 22, 2008)

Esto lo aclara todo:



> *DESCUBREN QUE EL AGUA PUEDE FORMAR PUENTES*
> 
> Una investigación realizada en Austria ha producido un fenómeno que nunca había sido observado: agua contenida en dos cubetas de laboratorio, separadas un milímetro la una de la otra, y sometida a cargas eléctricas positiva y negativa, se salió de dichas cubetas para unirse entre e&as formando un puente de hasta 2,5 centímetros de longitud durante 45 minutos. Los científicos creen que el campo eléctrico es el que genera cargas electroestáticas en la superficie del agua, provocando el efecto puente.
> 
> ...



Fuente en español: http://www.carloscanales.com/boletines/BOL33.pdf


----------



## electrodan (Dic 24, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 24, 2008)

es increible como aun se sguen descubriendo cosas nuevas, caracterisitcas y comportamientos que no sabiamos en cosas tan comunes.


muy interesante .


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 31, 2008)

IMPRESIONANTE ... 

miren lo que se aprende todos los dias! muy bueno el post.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 1, 2009)

Wow, la verdad que es bastante impresionante!

Sería interesante experimentar con distintas soluciones, voltajes y corrientes y ver cómo se comporta.

Tal vez intente hacerlo con mi fuente de 20Kv  El tema es conseguir agua suficientemente destilada


----------



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2009)

con 20 Kv conectados ahi en la mesa de  prueba el tema es quien se acerca a "separar un poquitin mas los 2 vasos "


----------



## electrodan (Ene 1, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Wow, la verdad que es bastante impresionante!
> 
> Sería interesante experimentar con distintas soluciones, voltajes y corrientes y ver cómo se comporta.
> 
> Tal vez intente hacerlo con mi fuente de 20Kv  El tema es conseguir agua suficientemente destilada


No creo que circule corriente por ahí. Recuerda que el agua destilada es dieléctrica.
En cuanto a la destilación, ya estuve investigando un poco, y leí una idea que me llamo la atensión: separar el agua en hidrogeno y oxigeno (por electrólisis) y luego unirlos de nuevo (haría una explosión o algo así). No se si sea una idea practica.


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 1, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No creo que sea tan asi como una explosion. Pero este proceso es el principio de funcionamiento de las celulas de combustible, al unir el hidregeno con el oxigeno, se libera una cantidad de energia.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celda_de_combustible


----------



## fernandob (Ene 2, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> No creo que circule corriente por ahí. Recuerda que el agua destilada es dieléctrica.
> .



si el asunto se da con la electricidad entonces se esta dando algun proceso electrico.

yo creo que debe existir una circulacion de corriente , algo ocurre con el agua , hay algo que se ve que es asi:

*el agua esta queriendo cerrar el circuito .*

mas alla de la teoria se deduce esto, quizas un campo electro no se que ........o un evento nuevo , pero ahi veo que hay una a traccion para cerrar el circuito .

el agua sera no conductora pero fijate que se usan Kv .
todo tiene una R , y con la V. adecuada circulara I. incluso existe el proceso de ionizacion o de ruptura .

no creo que el de ruptura ya que es violento (como cuando se forma un arco por AT en el aire o en un material aislante) , aqui no se da eso.

bueno, son solo especulaciones y observaciones.

saludos 
c


----------

